# Winter Outlook 2012-2015



## St. Bear (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, you read that right.

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/36990/combination-of-factors-could-m.asp


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Works for me!


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2010)

:lol:


----------

